# Is 2050 tubing higher or lower draw weight than 3050, please?



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

That's all - thanks!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

It's higher of course. The wall thickness is higher.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

The numbers means ID-OD, internal diameter and external.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great answer Urban Shooter


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

JPD-Madrid said:


> It's higher of course. The wall thickness is higher.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I thought it would be.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

urbanshooter said:


> The numbers means ID-OD, internal diameter and external.


Thanks.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

This is an old post, but is still relevant with a great chart showing the different tube sizes. https://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

wombat said:


> This is an old post, but is still relevant with a great chart showing the different tube sizes. https://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/


Excellent, thank you! I have downloaded the PDF. Very helpful.

Mike


----------

